# 7 days post TT - anyone else experience this?



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new, so please forgive me if this question has come up before....I had a TT on 12/8/2010 after monitoring an ever-growing goiter for a couple of years. Due to labs in the "normal range" I have not been diagnosed with any thyroid dysfunction other then the goiter. I was released from the hospital the next day after my calcium labs came back fine. I started .100 mg of Levothyroxine on 12/10. I've been feeling pretty good until today, when I all of sudden a feeling like I'd had a 100 cups of coffee just hit me, and I've been jittery & out of focus the rest of the day. I have my follow up with the surgeon tomorrow, and will ask him then, but I was just wondering if this is unusual, or if others have experienced this? Thanks for any advice.....just starting to learn what I need to ask & learn more about.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It doesn't surprise me that you are having some symptoms. During the surgery your thyroid dumbs larger doses of thryoid hormone in your system. It takes time to wear off and it also takes time for your Levothyroxine to begin absorbing into your blood stream. So I would talk to your doctor, but I think you'll find it is normal to have some up and down days until your levels are regulate. Good luck!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hang tight. It make take a short while to get your regulated, but it will happen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pisces1969 said:


> Hi, I'm new, so please forgive me if this question has come up before....I had a TT on 12/8/2010 after monitoring an ever-growing goiter for a couple of years. Due to labs in the "normal range" I have not been diagnosed with any thyroid dysfunction other then the goiter. I was released from the hospital the next day after my calcium labs came back fine. I started .100 mg of Levothyroxine on 12/10. I've been feeling pretty good until today, when I all of sudden a feeling like I'd had a 100 cups of coffee just hit me, and I've been jittery & out of focus the rest of the day. I have my follow up with the surgeon tomorrow, and will ask him then, but I was just wondering if this is unusual, or if others have experienced this? Thanks for any advice.....just starting to learn what I need to ask & learn more about.


Hi there! Yes, the dumping (thyrotoxicosis) as another poster mentioned. And that is quite the starting dose. I think way too much.

Did you have labs prior to starting 100 mcgs. of Levoxyl?

Please call your doctor as this could damage your heart. I am not in a position to negate your doctors instructions; i am sure you understand that.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow - thanks for your replies. As if having something removed from my neck isn't bad enough...I was prepared to recover from that part, but was definitely not prepared for the crazy hormone part. I see my surgeon later today so we'll have to have a good long talk about this. :confused0006:

The last labs I have copies of are from 6/2009. My endo seemed much more concerned about ultrasounds & biopsies than blood tests - I can tell you how many centimeters the goiter grew every six months, but I don't know my TSH, T3, T4, etc.....I was just assured that they were within "normal range"....again, learning now what I should have asked then.

I'm soooooo glad I found this forum, even if a little late. I'll check in again after I talk to my doc.....thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pisces1969 said:


> Wow - thanks for your replies. As if having something removed from my neck isn't bad enough...I was prepared to recover from that part, but was definitely not prepared for the crazy hormone part. I see my surgeon later today so we'll have to have a good long talk about this. :confused0006:
> 
> The last labs I have copies of are from 6/2009. My endo seemed much more concerned about ultrasounds & biopsies than blood tests - I can tell you how many centimeters the goiter grew every six months, but I don't know my TSH, T3, T4, etc.....I was just assured that they were within "normal range"....again, learning now what I should have asked then.
> 
> I'm soooooo glad I found this forum, even if a little late. I'll check in again after I talk to my doc.....thanks again!


That's okay about past labs. Only current ones would really be relevant anyway so when you do get your thyroid panel run (TSH, FT3 and FT4), please get copies of the results and ranges as this is very very helpful in determining a myriad of things as you will soon come to realize.

We are very glad to have you hear and I know all of us are interested in your thyroid journey!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

100mcg is not a terribly high starting dose after a TT. I was started on 125 the next morning and never experienced a surge of thyroid probably because my thyroid was so suppressed by methimazole. It just depends on what your labs look. Hope the appointment with the surgeon goes well.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I had that happen right after sugery; I felt like I was on speed and couldn't stop walking the halls of the hospital, even dragging my I.V. behind me. All I wanted was to lay down and be able to sleep, but my body wouldn't let me. I felt so jittery and wound up even up until a week later. I wasn't started on any thyroid meds until 6 weeks later and am still at the dose I started on (100mcg).


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well the good news is that I only experienced it on Wednesday. Yesterday & so far today I've been fine. My surgeon seemed surprised when I told him about what happened Wednesday, as if he'd never heard of this before. He did ask if I had heart palpitations along with it (no) and mentioned that he didn't believe my dose was too high. I see my endo in a few weeks & will get copies of those labs from here on out!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I had my thyroid out yesterday and my surgeon said that she lets her hyperthyroid patients chill out a week and then she starts them on thyroid medication. She said that the usual dose that she uses is 50 to 100mcg.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pisces1969 said:


> Well the good news is that I only experienced it on Wednesday. Yesterday & so far today I've been fine. My surgeon seemed surprised when I told him about what happened Wednesday, as if he'd never heard of this before. He did ask if I had heart palpitations along with it (no) and mentioned that he didn't believe my dose was too high. I see my endo in a few weeks & will get copies of those labs from here on out!


Glad you gave the doc a call; that was the best course of action. Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

So I've been doing well & saw my endo last week for my 1 month check up....I really don't feel any different than before I had a thyroid, and I don't think I was feeling bad to begin with - but then again how do we really know? So, imagine my surprise when I was told my 100 mcg dose of Synthroid is too low & we're bumping it up to 112 mcg. Just wondering what to expect...:scared0015:

Oh, and I have some TSH numbers finally:
6/2009 (not long after the goiter was diagnosed) TSH 1.02 range 0.45 -4.5
8/2010 (right before I was referred for surgery) TSH 1.26 range 0.34 - 5.00
1/2011 TSH 3.01 range 0.34 - 5.00

So, should I be feeling good, bad, tired, whatever? I'm still not sure how all of this is supposed to be affecting me....:confused0081:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

However you feel is exactly how you're supposed to feel. No one person responds the same to surgery. If you notice anything really strange, that would be a reason to call your doc. It is good to hear that you feel ok. It may take a while to get your thyroid dose fine tuned. That's perfectly normal. 
Is your doc testing anything other than TSH? Free T4 and Free T3 would be most helpful in getting you on the proper thyroid replacement.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think she only tested TSH this time, which also surprised me - I plan to ask for Free T3 & T4 as well at my next visit. I know everyone is different, but since I wasn't technically hypo before surgery, I'm just wondering if I'm experiencing hypo-ish symptoms now and just don't realize it - I guess I'll know for sure if / when things change! I know it's a journey, not a day trip....:winking0001:


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Pisces: I wish I'd seen your post before my TT (Jan 17, 2011). Had similar symptoms, but not quite to extreme. My surgeon said it could have been due to the anesthesia, and like you, it chilled out after a day or 2. I'm similar in many ways in that I wasn't necessarily hypo, just had a goiter that was growing too fast (a nifty menagerie of cysts and nodules actually). However, my pre and post does of levo was 50mcg and they didn't change it. So far I'm like you, feeling pretty good, not really that different, but possibly a little better. I'm not up to 100% work mode yet, so the real test will come mid February. Glad you got back into your endo so soon and that she's responsive! Hang in there, and keep sharing your story b/c I'm hot on your heels! (or maybe that should be heals!)
KS


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

it took me about 6 weeks after surgery to start experiencing hypo symptoms, and when they came, I knew it. I was exhausted all the time and miserable. It was like having been run over by a train. I could not miss it. Hopefully, if your doc stays up on your labwork, you might not have to go through being hypo. Just be aware of what's going on in your body and you will know if it's time to do something different.


----------

